# [Vaporesso Tutorial] How to change the coil in the Target Mini 2 VM tank?



## Vaporesso (3/12/19)

Easy Coil changing System ---- You can easily change the coil even if the tank contains e-juice.

Unscrew the base ---- Pull the coil out --- Change the ccell/meshed coil you like

Any other tutorials you want to see, just comment to let us know


----------

